# Eastern Algarve crossing over to Spain advice please



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We are currently in Fuseta enjoying some Portugese sun...we will be crossing to Spain and heading down to Gibraltar in a day or two. 

My questions are...

1. Should we go to Alcoutin and cross to Spain there or...

2. Should we continue along the N125 to Vila Real de Santo Antonio and get on the motorway and come off at the first exit in Spain.

My concerns are falling foul of fines for using this section of toll road because we won't be returning to Portugal to pay tolls in a post office two days later!

Hope this makes sense?

Fanks


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there. You will be fine coming off at villa real. In fact you can get on the motorway on the junction before (altura) as the overhead cameras are not sited from there on . Once in Spain you can continue on the motorway as there are no tolls until the AP4 after Seville.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Mike 

That's just the info I'd hoped for...thanks very much for coming back to me.

Chris


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Wouldn't worry about it,I drove from the border to the Fuseta turn off without any box,have never heard from de autorities about it.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

It is not now possible to retrospectively pay the electronic tolls. If you use the Autoroute and are stopped you will be liable for an instant fine.

There are a few different methods of prepayment outlined here http://www.portugaltolls.pt/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home

along with detailed pricing information.

" Can foreign-registered vehicles use the post-payment system (payment after using the motorway)?
No."

"If drivers of foreign-registered vehicles do not pay a toll do they have to pay a fine?
Non-payment of a toll is a finable offence for local and foreign road users alike. The fine is 10 times the toll, with a minimum of 25 euros. The concessionaires will also check foreign-registered vehicles, which must have a transponder or an equivalent ticket or receipt."

Two axle motorhomes are class 2, 3 axles class3

Incidentally there is no border crossing over the Guadiana at Alcoutim, the first substantial border crossing is the N260 from Serpa.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes as Mike says the last section of motorway is a free section, and the subsequent section is the bridge crossing the Guardiana/border which is free. Can also confirm that there is no crossing at Alcoutim.

JohnW


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Wizzo...it is a bit confusing as it's our first time here.

Everything we read is about entering Portugal not leaving! 

We shall join the motorway at Vila and head east with impunity, hoping its buck- shee...


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Its easier and quicker to join at Altura. The 125 and the A22 part company a bit from there on and you will find yourself running into Villa Real and then having to turn left and come past Castro Marim to get to the motorway.

You cannot go wrong because once past Tavira there isn't another motorway junction until you reach Altura. The junction number is 17. 17 to 18 is definitely a free section.

If you are at all concerned I am only 5 miles away from you at Moncarapacho. I could pop down and visit you.

JohnW


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks again for that John...we will take your advice, but if you're passing please call in and say hello, we have moved a little east to Pedras del Rei just in front of the holiday village...I expect you know it?

PM me if you want more details.

Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Make sure you go and see the anchors on the island Chris. An erie reminder of the tuna fishery that camped out there 6months of the year until the 70s 

Dick


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Dick...yep did that today and nice to see.

Check out the pic to prove it...


----------

